# Big Swole's AEW Contract Will Not Be Renewed



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465814400653213699
*The first domino has fallen. Now we wait to see what happens with Sonny Kiss, Marko Stunt, Joey Janela, Dork Order, etc.*


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

The Legit DMD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465814400653213699
> *It begins. Now we wait for Sonny Kiss, Marko Stunt, Joey Janela, etc.*


Yep.
Begone with them... And Brodie Jr.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

It sounds like it was her decision? Maybe she got an opportunity outside of wrestling


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

We will be seeing a lot more of this over the course of the next 6 months. Some will be let go after their contracts end and some will be transitioned to per-appearance deals. Roster is too bloated to have everyone signed at all times.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

She clearly requested it

she also struggles with cron’s disease - lets be tactful lumping ‘the dominoes’ all together


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Geeee said:


> It sounds like it was her decision? Maybe she got an opportunity outside of wrestling


Or maybe she didn´t want to be the first to admit she sucks so bad that AEW can´t even use her on Dark.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Just from going by that it seems as if Swole was asking for her release or was open to it in some way. Probably from her health situation. So I think that is different from Tony Khan normally simply not renewing contracts that expire.

I doubt that DARK order as a whole are getting released any time soon. They are still loved in AEW and Tony Khan seems to still be interested in them, as well as Brodie Lee Jr. still being around at times.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Prosper said:


> We will be seeing a lot more of this over the course of the next 6 months. Some will be let go after their contracts end and some will be transitioned to per-appearance deals. Roster is too bloated to have everyone signed at all times.


* It makes no sense to give guaranteed contracts to people that you use on YouTube once a month and never step foot on television. Tony Khan has to let these people go to get out of the red.*


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Will Swerve get on AEW though?
I don't really care either way but Swerve had friends and his girlfriend on AEW. Now she's gone with probably some hurt feelings.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

yeahright2 said:


> Or maybe she didn´t want to be the first to admit she sucks so bad that AEW can´t even use her on Dark.


Well yeah. I couldn't fathom this being a better opportunity in wrestling. Or maybe TK did some sort of mind trick to make her think it was her decision to leave LOL


----------



## Curryfor3 (Nov 23, 2021)

Probably due to her Crohn's disease is why she asked to be released. At least her feud with Britt was fun.


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

her attitude was abysmal. Let her go get out the Indy’s


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Thomazbr said:


> Will Swerve get on AEW though?
> I don't really care either way but Swerve had friends and his girlfriend on AEW. Now she's gone with probably some hurt feelings.


Isn’t she with Cedric Alexander?


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

THERE TRULY IS A GOD


----------



## Curryfor3 (Nov 23, 2021)

La Parka said:


> Isn’t she with Cedric Alexander?


She is. Guessing Cedric joins her on the indys when he gets released.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Legit DMD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465814400653213699
> *The first domino has fallen. Now we wait to see what happens with Sonny Kiss, Marko Stunt, Joey Janela, Dork Order, etc.*


Excellent News! Remove the rubbish that makes you look minor league, Get rid of Evil Uno next after Sonny, Stunt and Janela and you are talking a better promotion. I would say OC too but Tony is in love with him


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

and so it begins..


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> Excellent News! Remove the rubbish that makes you look minor league, Get rid of Evil Uno next after Sonny, Stunt and Janela and you are talking a better promotion. I would say OC too but Tony is in love with him


I think she asked to not be renewed


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Legit DMD said:


> * It makes no sense to give guaranteed contracts to people that you use on YouTube once a month and never step foot on television. Tony Khan has to let these people go to get out of the red.*


I'm pretty certain this was always the plan, (Big Swole looks to have requested it though) especially after the recent signings of Bryan, Black, Punk, etc. At the same time though he needs to ensure that he's not releasing everyone (just do pay per appearance) because we need the shows and match combinations to stay fresh. I really don't want to see the same people every single week unless they are top tier guys, its one of the reasons I can't stand the brand split, talent are being spammed way too often.


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

The scrub cleansing has started. LET'S GO!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm not one who'll celebrate a person losing their job, but she was one of the worst women's wrestlers I've seen. I'd never seen Shida have a legitimately bad match until her title defense against Swole in October 2020. After that, TK only put her on Dynamite once more in a tag match. She never showed any sign of improvement from what I saw.

AEW had fewer talents to choose from when they were a start-up so it's natural that some of the early talent now more than ever don't seem up to scratch. Not that it'll be a one in, one out policy, but they should sign Ember Moon and Trish Adora for the division. Both great in-ring talents (and both black women which matters to some).


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

The Legit DMD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465814400653213699
> *The first domino has fallen. Now we wait to see what happens with Sonny Kiss, Marko Stunt, Joey Janela, Dork Order, etc.*


OMG!!! OMG!!! OMG!!! It's happening!!!


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Did anyone actually think AEW would hold on to every single person they sign forever? It was only a matter of time regardless of the reason they aren't with the company any more.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Not gonna lie, I will miss hearing her theme song lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Lorromire said:


> THERE TRULY IS A GOD


Hey we agree on something, high five


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

She won't be missed.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

reyfan said:


> Did anyone actually think AEW would hold on to every single person they sign forever? It was only a matter of time regardless of the reason they aren't with the company any more.


A lot of people actually @Chip Chipperson being one


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

At some point AEW WILL have to do multiple releases just like WWE does. AEW fans have to realize this.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Prosper said:


> A lot of people actually @Chip Chipperson being one


Um, no I didn't. Please don't speak for me when I'm capable myself.

I always said AEW should release people and the response was "Tony won't release anyone he just won't renew contracts" which is true in this circumstance at least.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I hope the "AEW is different backstage" is ready for these upcoming shoots lol


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Chris22 said:


> At some point AEW WILL have to do multiple releases just like WWE does. AEW fans have to realize this.


This is not a release.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465819606006865923

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Remember when the Twitter mob pressured Tony Khan into adding Swole vs. Britt in the 'Tooth and Nail' match to the main All Out card and it ended up being the worst cinematic match of all time?


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

La Parka said:


> Isn’t she with Cedric Alexander?


Oh wait I think you're right
lol, my bad.


----------



## Sherlok4 (Nov 16, 2021)

When Brian Cage is not renewed I hope this is when we'll get the first real shoot on Tony Khan and the Elite

The stans will just chalk it up to a bitter former employee, but my guess is in the coming years former talent will be exposing this clown to the masses


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

3venflow said:


> Remember when the Twitter mob pressured Tony Khan into adding Swole vs. Britt in the 'Tooth and Nail' match to the main All Out card and it ended up being the worst cinematic match of all time?


It was much better than the Matt Hardy shit lol


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Sherlok4 said:


> When Brian Cage is not renewed I hope this is when we'll get the first real shoot on Tony Khan and the Elite
> 
> The stans will just chalk it up to a bitter former employee, but my guess is in the coming years former talent will be exposing this clown to the masses


Would you be saying the same thing if Vince did it?


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Heck yeah! Big Swole can crawl back under the rock she crawled from under.


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Not gonna lie, I will miss hearing her theme song lol


Her 2-step on the way to the ring was the best part of her character 😂


----------



## Sherlok4 (Nov 16, 2021)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> Would you be saying the same thing if Vince did it?


Of course

Everyone knows Vince is pretty much an asshole that throws tantrums backstage, tears up scripts before the show starts, screaming in announcers ears, mass firings, etc, etc, there are many shoots on Vince out there

While all the stans think Tony Khan is pure like Jesus Christ and is some sort of genius when the guy is seen by fans of the Jacksonville Jaguars and Fulham FC as being completely incompetent, it's only a matter of time before his former employees shoot on him


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Remember when the Twitter mob pressured Tony Khan into adding Swole vs. Britt in the 'Tooth and Nail' match to the main All Out card and it ended up being the worst cinematic match of all time?


New Day vs The Wyatt said stop disrespecting them


----------



## BroncoBuster3 (Apr 19, 2021)

Nice of TK to let her save face on the way out. Hopefully Stunt, The Dark Order, Chuck Taylor, Evans and Angelico, 2.0, Janela, Kip, OC, Peter Avalon, Luther and Sonny Kiss all request their release too. Then if AEW can move Cutler, Daniels, Colt Cabana, Kaz and Nakazawa into backstage roles they might have a roster worth a damn.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Big Swole and Nia Jax need to form a tag team together and go on a belt collector gimmick rampage on the indies. The world is not ready for Swole Hole!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

rbl85 said:


> This is not a release.


But releases will eventually happen though.


----------



## BroncoBuster3 (Apr 19, 2021)

reyfan said:


> Did anyone actually think AEW would hold on to every single person they sign forever? It was only a matter of time regardless of the reason they aren't with the company any more.


No, a lot of us were well aware they were entering into a temporary arrangement when they signed with AEW.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

BroncoBuster3 said:


> Nice of TK to let her save face on the way out. Hopefully Stunt, The Dark Order, Chuck Taylor, Evans and Angelico, 2.0, Janela, Kip, OC, Peter Avalon, Luther and Sonny Kiss all request their release too. Then if AEW can move Cutler, Daniels, Colt Cabana, Kaz and Nakazawa into backstage roles they might have a roster worth a damn.


Nah, Orange Cassidy and the Dark Order thankfully won't be going anywhere any time soon


----------



## Sherlok4 (Nov 16, 2021)

You have to have to be a drug addict or have mental health issues to be fired from AEW


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274114435867697157
Former AEW superstar Jimmy Havoc now delivers packages for a courier service after being fired by Tony Khan


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Chris22 said:


> But releases will eventually happen though.


Well, according to Tony, no.
He'll let people run their contract down. If someone requests to leave, he won't block them.
At this point, for someone to be released by AEW you must do some stupid shit.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Chris22 said:


> But releases will eventually happen though.


For sure. But we're going to see a lot more of this instead. Contracts not being renewed and "mutual" parting of ways. It spins as being far less callous.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

good she is terrible


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


> For sure. But we're going to see a lot more of this instead. Contracts not being renewed and "mutual" parting of ways. It spins as being far less callous.


It only became callous during the pandemic


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Tony Khan needs to hire Nick Khan to clean half of its bum roster.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Thomazbr said:


> Will Swerve get on AEW though?
> I don't really care either way but Swerve had friends and his girlfriend on AEW. Now she's gone with probably some hurt feelings.


If you are referring to Swole, isn't she married to Cedric Alexander?



Chris22 said:


> At some point AEW WILL have to do multiple releases just like WWE does. AEW fans have to realize this.


Wanna Bet?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Cydewonder said:


> Her 2-step on the way to the ring was the best part of her character 😂
> 
> View attachment 112504



Looks like a seizure of some sort.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Regardless of why she was let go, no big loss here, people wouldn't even notice if it was never announced.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Big Swole had everything going for her if you discount her incredibly inconsistent performances during her matches and probably the Crohn’s disease didn’t’t help her any. either. She had charisma, a unique look, youth on her side and a pretty snazzy finish…whether it gets executed successfully that particular match. I could never tell which version of her would show up from one week to the next. Her finish was the biggest gamble on hitting a
move. The zip line short arm lariat looked great if it didn’t get screwed up. Nobody messed up their finish more than Big Swole. 

Evil Uno likely has pretty good job security. He and Stu Grayson are probably at least the fifth best tag team they have in a very deep division. They have been a team together since 2006. It would be wrong on a few levels to t off Uno and break up one of the best tag teams of the 21st century. They have good but mostly unimportant tags on the YouTube shows on a regular basis for those who only think Dynamite and Rampage matter. Uno gets a lot of grief for doing a pratfall as an elimination from a battle royale.

I can’t believe how much some whined about his alleged “unprofessionalism” or whatever Cornette cooked up during a crotchety bout of whatever personality disorder he suffers from. He either embellished a slight slip on the apron or he was eliminated exactly how they meant him to be. Neither of those scenarios were picked up by his louder critics.

Both of the Dark Order’s full time teams have superior chemistry, timing and teamwork. I regularly see one. member listed as possible non-renewals or releases. John Silver and Alex Reynolds have even better chemistry than Uno & Stu. They have roughly ten years experience together and have teamwork that rivals only Proud and Powerful in what is a very deep tag team division. I see Alex Reynolds listed on threads discussing who TK arguably NEEDS to release for the good of all that is just , decent and fair in the world of unofficial pro wrestling punditry. 

TK stifling amateur criticism that posters are so hungry to share seems to throw readers for a loop. Here is a helpful hint - Don’t endorse splitting up quality tag teams because you can’t stand someone’s mask or still hold it against Evil Uno for that final event in 2019. In a company that tries to emphasize tag teams the right way it would be for our benefit that we keep quality teams like Uno/Grayson and Silver/Reynolds together so they can show their skills off like only AEW can.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Cydewonder said:


> Her 2-step on the way to the ring was the best part of her character 😂
> 
> View attachment 112504


Looks like somebody kicked her in the c*nt.


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman (Apr 14, 2021)

A lot of respect for her fighting that awful disease. Severe Crohn's is the devil, man.

Horrible personality, below average look, bad in the ring. No loss, move along.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> New Day vs The Wyatt said stop disrespecting them


Street Profits vs Viking Raiders see your bet and make a significant raise.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Remember when the Twitter mob pressured Tony Khan into adding Swole vs. Britt in the 'Tooth and Nail' match to the main All Out card and it ended up being the worst cinematic match of all time?





RapShepard said:


> New Day vs The Wyatt said stop disrespecting them





Two Sheds said:


> Street Profits vs Viking Raiders see your bet and make a significant raise.


Man I don't miss those cinematic matches


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

yeahright2 said:


> Or maybe she didn´t want to be the first to admit she sucks so bad that AEW can´t even use her on Dark.


She's also had multiple flare ups that have benched her multiple times so there's that as well. Not to speak ill of her but it's hard to book around someone who is unreliable, not that that is totally her fault.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Street Profits vs Viking Raiders see your bet and make a significant raise.


Oh I forgot that  Imma go head and fold. Tazowa ninja is hilarious though


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

december_blue said:


> For sure. But we're going to see a lot more of this instead. Contracts not being renewed and "mutual" parting of ways. It spins as being far less callous.


Also not doing it in bulk the day after bragging to investors of your massive profits or days before THANKSGIVING....


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I’d expect to see more of this. While this isn’t a release, it looks like they couldn’t come to terms on a deal and you’d have to imagine that would be the case with a lot of their talent going forward, now that you have some pretty major stars there.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

She was complete dog shit in all categories. Glad she's gone.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Two Sheds said:


> Street Profits vs Viking Raiders see your bet and make a significant raise.


That wasn’t a horrifying nightmare?

well I’ll be damned


----------



## JunglBoi (Nov 30, 2021)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Not gonna lie, I will miss hearing her theme song lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


🎶swole swole swole swole 🎶


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Fantastic news, weed out all of the talentless acts.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Uno is safe because he works in the game division. Plus, Khan obviously loves the Dark Order. 

I think he'll let the contracts of Stunt and Janela expire.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Geeee said:


> It sounds like it was her decision? Maybe she got an opportunity outside of wrestling


Is it really considered "her choice" if she was no longer being offered a good contract considered AEW didn't really see a need for her anymore? Even Tony Khan has to start putting some of these people on "pay per appearance" deals after initially grabbing them up with guaranteed money if he wants the company to start consistently profiting.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I don't know why people are so giddy about people losing their jobs. The people you want gone so badly are probably gonna be the ones to stay in all honestly.

As far as Swole..Well. I wish her the best.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Sherlok4 said:


> You have to have to be a drug addict or have mental health issues to be fired from AEW
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274114435867697157
> Former AEW superstar Jimmy Havoc now delivers packages for a courier service after being fired by Tony Khan




At least he no longer looks like a heroin addict with a bad haircut so I gotta consider this an upgrade.


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman (Apr 14, 2021)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> At least he no longer looks like a heroin addict with a bad haircut so I gotta consider this an upgrade.


He still has a bad haircut. Honestly, just looking at him makes me ashamed to be a wrestling fan


----------



## Necrolust (Mar 4, 2015)

If this is a mutual decision and genuinely happy about it, I’m happy for her. Also never was a fan of her, she added little to the product, at least for me. Best of luck in the future, Swole!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> Big Swole had everything going for her if you discount her incredibly inconsistent performances during her matches and probably the Crohn’s disease didn’t’t help her any. either. She had charisma, a unique look, youth on her side and a pretty snazzy finish…whether it gets executed successfully that particular match. I could never tell which version of her would show up from one week to the next. Her finish was the biggest gamble on hitting a
> move. The zip line short arm lariat looked great if it didn’t get screwed up. Nobody messed up their finish more than Big Swole.
> 
> Evil Uno likely has pretty good job security. He and Stu Grayson are probably at least the fifth best tag team they have in a very deep division. They have been a team together since 2006. It would be wrong on a few levels to t off Uno and break up one of the best tag teams of the 21st century. They have good but mostly unimportant tags on the YouTube shows on a regular basis for those who only think Dynamite and Rampage matter. Uno gets a lot of grief for doing a pratfall as an elimination from a battle royale.
> ...


great post


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

This is a shame. She was spunky, charismatic, marketable, fun to watch and was garbage in ring.

She's going to WWE isn't she?


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Looking forward to multiple releases where AEW fans say meh they never offered anything, despite branding them the next big thing for the last 2 years.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

ShadowCounter said:


> She's also had multiple flare ups that have benched her multiple times so there's that as well. Not to speak ill of her but it's hard to book around someone who is unreliable, not that that is totally her fault.


That's a serious disease with low public awareness, it really wasn't her fault and anyone who did think negatively about her character would've made it so much harder for her.

It's similar to thinking Ricky Starks is inconsistent as a person because of his neck. 

I feel for her, but also understand there's only so many accommodations a business can make for things like this.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

the_flock said:


> Looking forward to multiple releases where AEW fans say meh they never offered anything, despite branding them the next big thing for the last 2 years.


Mmm - why would you look forward to that?

seems like a very weird thing to look forward to


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I know she suffers from crohns disease - maybe it was too much to handle.

Good luck to her and whatever she does in future.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Wouldn’t know her if I walked past her in the street 😂


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I’d have had Britt beat her on her way out 🤷‍♂️
Best of luck to her in her future but I couldn’t watch her in the ring without wanting to tear my hair out


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

She needs to think of a different career she isn't cut out for this. Hopefully sunny kiss janella and others go back to their back yard wrestling too.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Never seen so much shit talk for someone who barely showed up on television. 

I'm not gonna sit here and say that she was the next PAC languishing in the 205 Live broom closet, but y'all are really giddy about this parting eh? 

I didn't like Nia Jax but all I posted was a gif when she said she wasn't coming back to wrestling to injure more women. 

----------------

I think this still needs to be repeated because some of you don't seem to understand. 

A lot of the roster are signed to a tier 0 contract, meaning that they're paid on a per appearance basis as independent contractors. Marko Stunt is signed to this type of contract. Sonny Kiss and Joey Janela likely are as well.

Some of you are licking your lips for people to be fired, which I don't get, and worrying about paying people who are already getting paid maybe a couple thousand to show up maybe once a month or less? 

Shit's weird.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

I just wanted to add that Big Swole is a stupid name.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

I mean no offense to her, but this isn't that big of a deal. She wasn't the greatest. We'll be seeing more of this as the original contracts are starting to expire.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Never seen so much shit talk for someone who barely showed up on television.
> 
> I'm not gonna sit here and say that she was the next PAC languishing in the 205 Live broom closet, but y'all are really giddy about this parting eh?
> 
> ...


It's not complicated. AEW has a severely bloated roster. The more shitty wrestlers are fired the less we see of them and the more we see of the good wrestlers.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Nothing Finer said:


> It's not complicated. AEW has a severely bloated roster. The more shitty wrestlers are fired the less we see of them and the more we see of the good wrestlers.


Yeah cuz Big Swole, Marko Stunt, Sonny Kiss and Joey Janela were really hogging up screen time


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Yeah cuz Big Swole, Marko Stunt, Sonny Kiss and Joey Janela were really hogging up screen time


If they're taking up any screen time it's too much. If they're not, what the hell are they doing there? AEW isn't a charity.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> I don't know why people are so giddy about people losing their jobs. The people you want gone so badly are probably gonna be the ones to stay in all honestly.
> 
> As far as Swole..Well. I wish her the best.


You mean I´m not getting rid of the Bucks, Omega and Cody? Damn!


----------



## Yukoncornelius (Mar 12, 2021)

She really didn’t improve much since the beginning so that was disappointing. Hopefully she can continue to wrestle and improve on her character.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

meh. she was rubbish in ring and I never heard her promos.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DaSlacker said:


> Uno is safe because he works in the game division. Plus, Khan obviously loves the Dark Order.
> 
> I think he'll let the contracts of Stunt and Janela expire.


If he remains hired, he should be kept off t.v. He devalues AEW and makes them look like a joke when he's on. Otherwise, AEW is finally cleaning out the rubbish and is getting better slowly.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

becauseimafingcaveman said:


> He still has a bad haircut. Honestly, just looking at him makes me ashamed to be a wrestling fan



Haircut isn't great but it just looks like a guy who naturally grew his hair out and never bothered to comb or style it.

Still a massive improvement over whatever hairstyle he had as a wrestler. LOL


----------



## SuperstarSlyme (Oct 25, 2021)

Nothing Finer said:


> It's not complicated. AEW has a severely bloated roster. The more shitty wrestlers are fired the less we see of them and the more we see of the good wrestlers.


U need a big roster to keep squash matches fresh why the fuck do we need to see the same people on tv every week ?


----------



## SuperstarSlyme (Oct 25, 2021)

Like somebody said before most of the roster are on open contracts u act like releasing a bunch of lower carders that mainly appear on dark is gonna make a difference


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465814400653213699


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

I didn't know she suffered from Chrons Disease. Really surprised she's chosen this career given that obstacle.

That said I wasn't impressed with her perceived attitude on Twitter. She was given an opportunity and in my opinion she could have done more with it. It's quite telling she came out on top in that feud with Britt Baker and the latter has gone on to lead the divison.

On a side note I am surprised by how many wrestling fans get excited over the thought of somebody potentially losing there job. Even in the WWE threads people clamour for backroom staff to go to sort out the bottom line. Its weird.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Bryan Danielson and Adam Cole just debuted in AEW!!!!!!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

ShadowCounter said:


> Bryan Danielson and Adam Cole just debuted in AEW!!!!!!


the Young Bucks and Cody are starting a new promotion called AEW!!


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

There's already a thread on this.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

MaseMan said:


> There's already a thread on this.


There is. Assumed there wasn't as it was 10+ topics down. 

Apologies all! This is why I don't create threads much.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Forum Dud said:


> There is. Assumed there wasn't as it was 10+ topics down.
> 
> Apologies all! This is why I don't create threads much.


Lol - i enjoyed your thread 100% more

do it again sometime!


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

AEW needs to job people on the way out


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> I don't know why people are so giddy about people losing their jobs. The people you want gone so badly are probably gonna be the ones to stay in all honestly.
> 
> As far as Swole..Well. I wish her the best.


Shit’s fucked but this behavior isn’t surprising. Being on the internet has shown me that most people are really mean and bitter for no good reason


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Forum Dud said:


> I didn't know she suffered from Chrons Disease. Really surprised she's chosen this career given that obstacle.
> 
> That said I wasn't impressed with her perceived attitude on Twitter. She was given an opportunity and in my opinion she could have done more with it. It's quite telling she came out on top in that feud with Britt Baker and the latter has gone on to lead the divison.
> 
> On a side note I am surprised by how many wrestling fans get excited over the thought of somebody potentially losing there job. Even in the WWE threads people clamour for backroom staff to go to sort out the bottom line. Its weird.



Swole is a hell of a fighter IMO. She tweeted that when she has a flare up she can't walk much less train or wrestle. Everyone was always on her for not improving when she couldn't due to flare ups. How you gonna improve or even maintain your skills when YOU CAN'T FUCKING WALK HALF THE TIME. She's been battling with it real bad all year apparently. She tried to hold on to her dream as long as she could but the disease sadly beat her in the end. Nothing but sadness and respect for the girl.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SuperstarSlyme said:


> U need a big roster to keep squash matches fresh why the fuck do we need to see the same people on tv every week ?


Because generally speaking people tune into see their favorites. Fans of Hangman don't tune into Dynamite hoping not to see him this week.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Sherlok4 said:


> Former AEW superstar Jimmy Havoc now delivers packages for a courier service after being fired by Tony Khan


Ned's looking rough since middle school.


----------



## SuperstarSlyme (Oct 25, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> Because generally speaking people tune into see their favorites. Fans of Hangman don't tune into Dynamite hoping not to see him this week.


segments yea but he dont gotta wrestle every week and even if he do the plus of having a big roster is u not having the same matches over and over again


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SuperstarSlyme said:


> segments yea but he dont gotta wrestle every week and even if he do the plus of having a big roster is u not having the same matches over and over again


That I agree, but definitely need to get you biggest stars on TV in some capacity weekly.


----------



## SuperstarSlyme (Oct 25, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> That I agree, but definitely need to get you biggest stars on TV in some capacity weekly.


agree on that as well cant just litter the show with jobbers but cant have ya main players eating loses on tv


----------

